# Help with 8x8x8 grow room Vent and lighting!



## sid (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi I'm setting up my new flower room and I was wondering about optimum Lighting and venting. 
I have a can fan 33 combo(275cfm fan + carbon filter) and a 440cfm inline fan and a few 6" and 8" duct fans. I also have a 1000watt hps or mh a.c. reflector, bulb and ballast and a second (1000mh or a 600hps) r,b,and b.
I plan to use 2 passive intake 4"x10" floor vent cans on one side of the room and 2 lights and exhaust from the other side of the room. 
I have 2 questions.
1. what combination of bulbs to use? 
I want to harvest every month so the 1/2 the room will be on 30-60 days and the other on 60-90 days (no barrier between the two). so i thought 1000 MH on the younger plants and the 1000 hps on the ones going to completion(2000w total). or should i just run 2 HPS (1600w total)?
2. when i vent the lights which way is most efficient.
A. i pull fresh air from an existing 4"water heater roof vent  thru the lights with the 440 and out to the attic. And pull hot air @275cfm thru the filter and into the attic. and the 2 passive intakes.?
or same as above but pulling room heat from the last hood instead of fresh air from the vent.
B. Exhaust the room inline in this order
 filter-275fan-hood-hood-440fan- out to attic + passive floor intake? and seal up the heater vent.
C. Same as B. but with an additional active fresh air intake (6"duct assist fan)from roof heater vent to floor via 6"flex duct?

I live in San Diego so temps are around 70-80 tops. im having heat issues in my attic room so im moving down stairs to keep it cool under the big lights. This should do it I think? I grow in soil and i dont use co2.

Any input will be quite appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 15, 2009)

That all sounds fine to me, good luck.


----------



## 420grower (Aug 15, 2009)

I have to agree with steve,you seem to have thought this out very well,thats sooooo important,just remember with each new grow comes new challenges,are you a card holder?I see your in cali. You will get great support here,good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2009)

sid said:
			
		

> 1. what combination of bulbs to use?
> I want to harvest every month so the 1/2 the room will be on 30-60 days and the other on 60-90 days (no barrier between the two). so i thought 1000 MH on the younger plants and the 1000 hps on the ones going to completion(2000w total). or should i just run 2 HPS (1600w total)?
> ut will be quite appreciated!
> Thanks



I don't quite understand this...do you have a separate veg room?  Are you running strains that take 90 days to finish?


----------



## sid (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input.
I was hoping someone could advise me?

whether to run the room exhaust hot air in line with 2 fans thru the filter and hoods. would the 275cfm fan on the can filter assist or  impeed the 440cfm fan on the other end of the hoods?

or exhaust thru the filter+275cfm and cool the lights with fresh air from outside and exhaust both seperately to the attic? 

the issue is will 4" be too small of an opening for the 440cfm fan to draw from? The ducting will be short; attic-3' to fan -2' between hoods-3' to a 4" opening with a 4' rigid roof pipe vent.

and 
yes I have a seperate veg room where i  can veg for different ammounts of time. playing with genitics and maximum yield. im running for this set up now 90day plants on 60 day veg and 60 days 12/12 for size. 
 i thought that maybe keeping them under MH for the first 30 days of 12/12 would help them get real hardy then rotate them under the hps for maximun yield>  i know there will be light overlap between the 2 bulbs so they will get a little of both.
or would it just be better to use hps in the entire room instead of 2 types of bulbs?
ive never mixed lights in one room but ive heard that people do it. 
does any one have an opinion on the two questions from my original post.


----------



## sid (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone?


----------

